# Where do you get your 'weeds' from?



## Astrochelys (May 7, 2015)

Sorry if this question has been asked before, but I'm just a 'newbie' trying to get as many answers before I do get a tortoise down the line. I'm planning to keep either a leopard, spider or star tortoise, as of now, but might change.

I understand that (some) tortoises need a lot of weeds and certain flowers/leaves and was wondering where you guys get them in large quantities? I've never kept a tortoise before, so I don't know how much they eat per day and how often I'll have to go shopping for them. But I am interested in putting some bird seed in the enclosure so they have some snacks in between feedings (I saw this in a video and was wondering if it's alright to do so). I do understand that you can't feed them mainly fruit, just for treats sparingly maybe once or twice a week. I was thinking about growing them in some garden pots, but I doubt it'll be enough. If anyone can answer my questions Id really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Careym13 (May 7, 2015)

I am new to tortoise keeping, but I'll offer the small amount of knowledge I have. I have two Leopard tortoises and I pick weeds for them from fields and wood lines that I have know have not been treated with any chemicals/fertilizers. I have re-planted many of those weeds into containers and grow them on my balcony. I also grow grass seed and several different seed mixes from tortoisesupply.com as well as several types of flowering plants that are safe for Leopards (like hibiscus). Opuntia cactus pads are another of their favorite foods that I grow for them. My tortoises are still very young and are 3" in size but they do eat a lot so I have about 20 different pots that I am always growing new food for them in. I'm sure you'll get lots of helpful info from other members as well! Check out the care sheets on the species specific forums for tons of helpful info in the meantime.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 7, 2015)

You can buy the seeds on the Internet . So people take a walk and pick the weeds from places that don't spray weed killers ! Good luck with you venchures !


----------



## Tom (May 7, 2015)

I either grow my own or scrounge them from safe sources. If you get seeds, its usually not hard to encourage them to grow.

Fruit should not be fed to the species you mentioned. Tortoises don't need "treats". They need a healthy diet. Fruit is not good for them. A small amount once in a while won't kill them, but that doesn't mean it has any benefit either.

This thread contains some food suggestions:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

Most of us just let the natural weeds grow. All of my tortoise yards are just plumb full of all kinds of weeds, especially in the spring. Here's a picture of my Texas tortoise's yard as of right this minute. The yard to the right is a Sulcata and he keeps it mowed quite well, and to the left is desert tortoises:




It's hard for you to see individual plants in this mess, but it's prickly lettuce, sow thistle, burr clover, different grasses, etc. Eventually I'll have to take the weed trimmer to it, but for right now they're in hog heaven.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 7, 2015)

I'm lazy. I found a health food store that almost always has dandelion greens. There is thistle and purslane in my yard and I grow the rest. Mostly from seeds from Tortoise supply.


----------



## Astrochelys (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone!

I have another question tho, I've seen that people feed the Mazuri diet for around 3-5 days (mixed with calcium one day) a week and then feed weeds and grass/or similar mix for 2-4 days a week. What would you suggest?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2015)

I only feed Mazuri once a week. It's a good idea to get them used to the taste of it in case there ever comes a time when fresh food is not available.


----------



## Turtlepete (May 7, 2015)

The suspicious-looking man in the alley….

The diets are pretty different for all of those tortoises mentioned. Mazuri is a pretty great product that seems to work pretty well for everything though.


----------



## Astrochelys (May 7, 2015)

Is planting bird seed a good variety for them? Of course I'm not going to just feed them that, was thinking about taking some clippings from them and mix it with the weeds and grasses. Also thinking about planting bird seed around the enclosure so they can munch on some still growing food.


----------



## mike taylor (May 7, 2015)

From the weeds dealer. Haha My yard.


----------



## dmmj (May 7, 2015)

Don't answer it's a trap!


----------



## DawnH (May 10, 2015)

I feel like the crazy weed stalker lady sometimes... I have a little bucket and scissors I keep in my car "just incase." I love the idea about getting dandelion greens from the health food store. They are Tuleo's favorite and I don't have any in my yard. I am trying to create a weed bed, which is absurd given the 13 years (BT "Before Tuleo") I have spent trying to get my yard weed free...lol As far as the birdseed goes, I like to pick the "greens" that it becomes in our yard. We have blue jays that are jerks and just toss the seed from the feeder faster than you can fill it, Tuleo (sulcata) loves the greens it produces so I guess their jerkiness pays off.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 10, 2015)

There is an unkempt wooded area at the bottom of my street. Dog walks are also foraging expeditions. Then there's my edible garden.


----------



## leigti (May 10, 2015)

In the winter I either feed grocery store greens or I grow my own weeds in doors using seeds mixes I bought specifically for tortoises. During the spring and summer a large part of my yard has weeds all over it  Some of my neighbors also let me pick the weeds out of their yards. They don't use weedkillers or fertilizers so I know it safe.


----------



## Astrochelys (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

I have a question, it may sound dumb but here goes haha, do the weeds grow back fast after clipping them? I know grasses will (or should) but I was wondering with the amount a tortoise eats, how many pots of weeds/grasses I should have to keep a good supply of food for them.


----------



## leigti (May 10, 2015)

It kind of depends on what type of tortoise. If you get the kind that Gray's they will also eat a lot of grass and not as many weeds. When indoors I feed my Russian a pile of leaves about the size of her once a day. In the summer she grazes and her outdoor pen that is planted with weeds so I don't know how much she eats. Weeds seem to grow pretty fast. Especially if you are raising them specifically, with good soil and water etc. do you have a yard? If so I would just designate part of it to grow things for your tortoise. Or you could do a little indoor greenhouse during the winter if you wanted to. What type of tortoise and what size are you thinking?


----------



## Astrochelys (May 10, 2015)

I was thinking about getting a Greek or Cherryhead. I won't have the option of letting them graze outside since I'll be in an apartment and when I do come back home, the grass is treated. I was thinking that whenever I go off for college, start a bunch of trays of grasses and weeds at my house and when they get long, have my parents cut them and put them in the freezer for whenever I come home, I'll have a steady supply of food for the tortoise. I was thinking maybe four different pots/trays of mixes at my apartment and Mazuri along with some store bought greens and mix them all together?

For the Cherryhead, I'd provide more fruit, but the Cherryhead is a big 'if'. Since I'll need to figure out how to make an indoor enclosure humid, I'm not sure how to do so. Maybe drape something over it?


----------



## Astrochelys (May 10, 2015)

Or even Burmese Brown or Black tortoises, they're the main ones haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 12, 2015)

Most weeds will regrow after a tortoise has been at them 
Yes, a covered enclosure is often better, but you need to decide a species before you make too many preparations.


----------

